# [SOLVED] How to change name for new user



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

I have just set up a new user on my Windows 8.1 desktop computer for my daughter.

At no point in the procedure did it ask for what name the user should have. She just logged in with her Hotmail account.

Now, when I go to c:\users, her username is shown as karen_000.

Firstly, how is this username determined?

Secondly, is it possible to change the user to Karen.

T


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: How to change name for new user*

There should have been some where in the user account setup to input a name for the new user.

Yes...go to accounts and find the user you want and select edit.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: How to change name for new user*

Thanks bassfisher6522

I can't seem to find anywhere to do that. It seems strange that you are not allowed to give the new user a "Name" at the point of creating it, but that was not an option.

Remember, I'm only enquiring why it appears as Karen_000 in c:\users and trying to ascertain how that is determined.

The attached shows what options are available when the user goes to control panel/users

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How to change name for new user*

You are allowed to choose a name during the setup, however, you opted to use her Microsoft account on the machine. The username "Karen_000" was taken from her Microsoft account.

See if changing the name online helps:

How do I change my Microsoft account name? - Windows Help


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: How to change name for new user*

Thanks Masterchiefxx17

Her name is set up correctly in her online account and displays correctly in the start screen if I, for instance, want to switch users.

What's driving me crazy is how the name is displayed in c:\users.

I registered myself in the exact same way on the PC and my first name appears in c:\users (as I would expect), but my daughters is shown as karen_000. 

It does allow "rename", but I'm terrified of what the result might be!!

Would be much better to understand the logic behind this ridiculous naming of the user in c:\users!!!

T


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: How to change name for new user*

Since the account is brand new, you may wish to delete the account and restart it.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: How to change name for new user*

Thanks,

I found this article in the Microsoft Windows help pages. 

https://social.technet.microsoft.co...-username-and-underscore?forum=w8itprogeneral

It's all very confusing!!!!!!!

I'll delete her account and then recreate as a local account. I'll also close this thread.

Thanks to everybody who assisted.

T


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

> What's driving me crazy is how the name is displayed in c:\users.
> 
> I registered myself in the exact same way on the PC and my first name appears in c:\users (as I would expect), but my daughters is shown as karen_000.
> 
> ...


This is actually set up like this on purpose. his is set up on purpose so that programs that dont use environmental paths will still function.

For example if I create a user account on my computer called "Alex" and I start to install all these programs that stores files inside the C:\users\Alex, then I go and rename the account to GoThePower all these programs will still be looking for the old account path. This is not an issue with Windows though, Microsoft had to make it this way because of the way other company's would code their applications. If you see the following files for example before renaming my user account the paths would be:
C:\users\Alex\Desktop\Fungame.exe
C:\users\Alex\Music\SuperCoolSong.mp3

Now if I rename my user account to GoThePower and Windows did rename the C:\users\Alex folder to C:\users\GoThePower, You would come along to launch your FunGame.exe and the program will start looking for this .exe file inside C:\users\Alex\Desktop\Fungame.exe as that was where it originally installed too. But of course it will not be able to find it because the new path of this file is called C:\users\GoThePower\Desktop\FunGame.exe, and all sorts of errors will come up saying the file can not be found etc. This is one of the reason's why Windows does not rename the folder.

Now take the other file C:\users\Alex\Music\SuperCoolSong.mp3 and this is stored inside your Music player with the above path and you rename the account to GoThePower, your music player will not be able to find your song that you previously had and would report it as missing or deleted.


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks Go The Power for that comprehensive reply.

T


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Using Windows System Restore would be your best bet to fully remove the new unwanted user account. Choose a restore point prior to the creation of the new user account.

Then create a new LOCAL account.

Create a user account - Windows Help


----------



## tomohawk (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks jcgriff2

That's a good idea

T


----------

